# Jackie Sackman looking for a 2 bed flat



## Jackie sackman (Oct 29, 2013)

We are looking for a 2 bed furnished apartment up to 120 uae can anyone help


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Jackie Sackman

The right place to search for property is Dubizzle or Propertyfinder.

There is also a sticky at the top of the page with tons of information.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ultimate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

too many bldg flats in dubai posting their numbers , if you try to ride metro you can jot down numbers and start calling hehehehee


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

Hiiii Jackie Sackman.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jackie sackman said:


> We are looking for a 2 bed furnished apartment up to *120 uae *can anyone help


120 uae what?

Jackie sackman needs to be a bit more clear.....and also search in the right place


----------



## Jackie sackman (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you for your advise I finding these that agents on these sites just don't respond to email. What is the Sticky at the top of the page. 

I hadn't thought of Ads on the Metro that's a good idea


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ultimate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try InterNations, there's a lot of real estate people posting on there.

And Pam's right, more precise posting required


----------



## Jackie sackman (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Bedou girl I am new to all this, thanks for your help , we are currently in the Marina and need go get somewhere bigger our budget is 120.000 dirhams, we want a 2 bed apt furnished for the time being cos once we have sold our house in the UK we will with luck get a villa and get new furniture then, all bit difficult vis my husband and daughter are in Dubai and I'm in UK still trying to sort stuff out


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Must you sell your house in the UK? 

What happens if your husband's job goes belly-up in six months or a year or two? Redundancy is very common here as the Dubai economic model is much more volatile than many people realise. Even for those who survive, from talking to relocation experts in the UAE the typical stay for Western expats is 3 to 5 years. 

Can't you rent out the property and have the rent cover the mortgage? You're probably better off reducing your budget to 100K and using the other 20K to top up the mortgage payments if needed.





Jackie sackman said:


> Thanks Bedou girl I am new to all this, thanks for your help , we are currently in the Marina and need go get somewhere bigger our budget is 120.000 dirhams, we want a 2 bed apt furnished for the time being cos once we have sold our house in the UK we will with luck get a villa and get new furniture then, all bit difficult vis my husband and daughter are in Dubai and I'm in UK still trying to sort stuff out


----------

